# alsa sound

## homerincognito

hallo, 

ich habe leider keinen sound mehr und brauche bitte eure hilfe. 

wenn ich emerge --sync mache sagt emerge mir dass etwas mit meiner alsa.conf nicht stimmt. 

Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04) 

/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf 

```
Code:

# OSS/Free portion 

alias char-major-14 soundcore 

## 

## IMPORTANT: 

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s) 

## and then run `update-modules' command. 

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info. 

## 

##  ALSA portion 

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave 

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371 

##  OSS/Free portion 

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0 

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1 

## 

# OSS/Free portion - card #1 

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss 

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss 

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss 

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss 

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss 

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2 

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss 

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss 

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss 

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss 

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss 

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss 

# Set this to the correct number of cards. 

options snd cards_limit=1
```

sieht einer von euch einen offensichtlichen fehler? 

ich möchte den soundtreiber hda_intel benutzen und er ist fest im kernel drin. 

falls sonst noch welche infos gebraucht werden sagt bitte bescheid. 

ich bin ein bisschen verwirrt weil bei meinem audio mixer noch ThinkPad Console audio control erscheint wo ich aber nichts einstellen kann. 

kann es daran liegen? 

muss ich hda intel PCH (alsamixer) irgendwie als "ersten" soundkanal festlegen? 

danke für eure hilfe!

----------

## Christian99

kannst du bitte die genaue fehlermeldung posten?

----------

## homerincognito

hey,

das ist ja das komische wenn ich etwas abspiele gibt es keinen fehler.

auch wenn ich speaker-test ausführe kommt das ohne irgendeinen fehler.

```
speaker-test 1.0.27.2

Playback device is default

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels

Using 16 octaves of pink noise

Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)

Buffer size range from 2048 to 16384

Period size range from 1024 to 1024

Using max buffer size 16384

Periods = 4

was set period_size = 1024

was set buffer_size = 16384

 0 - Front Left

Time per period = 2.665591

 0 - Front Left

Time per period = 2.986066

 0 - Front Left

Time per period = 2.987031

 0 - Front Left

Time per period = 2.986548

 0 - Front Left

Time per period = 2.986863

 0 - Front Left

Time per period = 2.986522

 0 - Front Left

Time per period = 2.986181

 0 - Front Left

```

deswegen weiss ich auch nicht wo ich anfangen soll zu suchen....

----------

## homerincognito

cat /proc/asound/cards

"ch bin ein bisschen verwirrt weil bei meinem audio mixer noch ThinkPad Console audio control erscheint wo ich aber nichts einstellen kann. "

```
cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xf2620000 irq 22

29 [ThinkPadEC     ]: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Audio Control

                      ThinkPad Console Audio Control at EC reg 0x30, fw unknown
```

----------

## homerincognito

wenn ich eine datei abspiele wird das in den syslog geschrieben.

ist aber denke ich kein fehler:

```
Mar 11 00:08:39 rtfm kernel: [   27.371798] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:2149 0000:00:1b.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x4000, format=0x4011

Mar 11 00:08:39 rtfm kernel: [   27.371808] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1584 hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x10, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

Mar 11 00:08:39 rtfm kernel: [   27.373708] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1584 hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x11, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

Mar 11 00:08:39 rtfm kernel: [   27.375671] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1584 hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x11, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

Mar 11 00:08:39 rtfm kernel: [   27.376460] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:2149 0000:00:1b.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x4000, format=0x4011

Mar 11 00:08:39 rtfm kernel: [   27.376470] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1584 hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x10, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

Mar 11 00:08:39 rtfm kernel: [   27.376473] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1584 hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x11, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

Mar 11 00:08:39 rtfm kernel: [   27.376475] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1584 hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x11, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011
```

----------

## Christian99

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> kannst du bitte die genaue fehlermeldung posten?

 

vielleicht kann man dir besser helfen, wenn du mal die Fehlermeldung postest.

----------

